

Ask HN: Does anybody need freelance front end developer? Hire me - vidakovic

Hello, I&#x27;m freelance front end developer and web designer. I&#x27;m seeking for projects since I have too much free time and I need money urgent.<p>See my last proejcts:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;databox&#x2F;<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;site&#x2F;<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;login&#x2F;<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;enyo&#x2F;<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;skillplus&#x2F;<p>I love to work with LESS, Sublime Text and Twitter Bootstrap. My contact email: miha.vidakovic1@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
======
vidakovic
Clickables:

\- [http://vidakovic.si/databox/](http://vidakovic.si/databox/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/site/](http://vidakovic.si/site/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/login/](http://vidakovic.si/login/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/enyo/](http://vidakovic.si/enyo/)

\- [http://vidakovic.si/skillplus/](http://vidakovic.si/skillplus/)

